# Thinking of switching from Direct Tv to Dish Network



## schutz2106 (Feb 2, 2005)

I now have direct tv with a phillips built in dvr receiver. Everything seems to work fine. Had to replace the receiver after 2 months but was covered by warranty. Anyone else out there that can comment on ease of use for direct tv versions of tivo and the dish network 522 receiver. Dont really have a good reason to switch, just want something new after 8 years.........


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

schutz2106 said:


> I now have direct tv with a phillips built in dvr receiver. Everything seems to work fine. Had to replace the receiver after 2 months but was covered by warranty. Anyone else out there that can comment on ease of use for direct tv versions of tivo and the dish network 522 receiver. Dont really have a good reason to switch, just want something new after 8 years.........


Do you like to pay to be a beta tester of DVRs? If so, come on over to the Dish side! 

It's not all bad, but don't expect perfection.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

schutz2106 said:


> Dont really have a good reason to switch, just want something new after 8 years.........


Try switching brands of shaving cream then. As for your dbs service, unless you desperately seek some bit of programming unique to Dish, you should not switch. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. You might find the cure is worse than the disease.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

garypen said:


> You might find the cure is worse than the disease.


hehe

cure = dish
disease = Directv 
:grin:

i like that :lol:


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I really like Dish, but you appear to be a satisfied Direct subscriber. Why change - certainly not because the program guide is faster on Dish (you're used to it)? If I liked D*, I wouldn't switch just to see what E* offered. What are your reasons for considering a switch to E*?


----------



## schutz2106 (Feb 2, 2005)

I can get the golf channel while savings about $10 month. Wife doesnt think thats a very valid reason but what the h*ll. And I can cable to a couple different rooms without having to buy remote exstenders for the equipment I have now. Never more than 2 differnt tvs going at once here.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

schutz2106 said:


> I can get the golf channel while savings about $10 month.


Which package and extras do you have now with DirecTV, that the equivalent programming would cost $10 less with Dish? As for the Golf channel: It's included in DirecTV's $43 TC+ package. For the same $43, Dish's AT120 package, does _not_ include the Golf Channel.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

The Grass is ALWAYS greener on the other side of the fence. You have the better service now you have been happy for 8 years how many DISH "Notwerk" customers will say that?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

boba said:


> The Grass is ALWAYS greener on the other side of the fence. You have the better service now you have been happy for 8 years how many DISH "Notwerk" customers will say that?


I am very satisfied with E* and have been with them since 1999. He also appears satisfied with D*. If he can save $10/mo, perhaps it's worth it.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

garypen said:


> .....As for the Golf channel: It's included in DirecTV's $43 TC+ package. For the same $43, Dish's AT120 package, does _not_ include the Golf Channel.


really? I dont remember seeing the Golf channel in my channel listing when I was with DirecTV? I always thought the Golf channel was part of the sports package that cost an extra $12?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cboylan3 said:


> really? I dont remember seeing the Golf channel in my channel listing when I was with DirecTV? I always thought the Golf channel was part of the sports package that cost an extra $12?


Check out http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/Packages_Comparison.dsp

It shows the Golf Channel as part of Total Choice Plus for $45.99/month


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

TC Plus is $42.99, the same as the new rate for Dish's AT120, _not _$45.99 (Or, is D* raising it's rates by $3 too?)


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

cboylan3 said:


> really? I dont remember seeing the Golf channel in my channel listing when I was with DirecTV? I always thought the Golf channel was part of the sports package that cost an extra $12?


Have you checked channel 605? (You do have at least the TC Plus pack right? The $39.99 TC pack doesn't have it.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

garypen said:


> TC Plus is $42.99, the same as the new rate for Dish's AT120, _not _$45.99 (Or, is D* raising it's rates by $3 too?)


The $45.99 for TC+ is what the D* link that I provided says. TC=$41.99 and TCPremier=$93.99. I think that this page is including the 2005 price increase, this page http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base.dsp is still showing the old prices.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Both links say $42.99.

Is there a _definite_ 2005 price increase? It's only fair to know this for sure, if we're gonna be comparing plans between the companies.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

garypen said:


> Both links say $42.99.


Not when I do it (see attachment)


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Strange. I see this...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

garypen said:


> Strange. I see this...


D* must be using distributed servers for their web site and the one nearest me has been update and yours hasn't yet.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

RAD said:


> Check out http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/Packages_Comparison.dsp
> 
> It shows the Golf Channel as part of Total Choice Plus for $45.99/month


well i'll be.............when did that happen? must have been within the last year, 'cuase it was always part of the sports package...oh well


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

garypen said:


> Both links say $42.99.
> 
> Is there a _definite_ 2005 price increase? It's only fair to know this for sure, if we're gonna be comparing plans between the companies.


yes, DirecTV has gone on record stating there will be a 4% increase in march (if that really means anything) :grin:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

cboylan3 said:


> yes, DirecTV has gone on record stating there will be a 4% increase in march (if that really means anything) :grin:


Of course it does. It makes an apples to apples comparison of TC+ and AT120 moot, for one thing.


----------

